# What is GBATEMP doing about NET NEUTRALITY?



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

I think this will have a big impact on the Temp if they gut it. For people who don't know what it is

Net neutrality is the principle that Internet providers like Comcast & Verizon should not control what we see and do online. In 2015, startups, Internet freedom groups, and 3.7 million commenters won strong net neutrality rules from the US Federal Communication Commission (FCC). The rules prohibit Internet providers from blocking, throttling, and paid prioritization—"fast lanes" for sites that pay, and slow lanes for everyone else.


We should do a different raffle where if you pledge and change your signature to the one made by and used by the mods then your in here is some links!


https://www.battleforthenet.com/
http://www.savetheinternet.com/
https://www.reddit.com/r/MarchForNetNeutrality/


----------



## ItsKipz (Nov 9, 2017)

For us USA people, it's very important, but the non-US temp users don't have much (?) reason to care.


----------



## Chary (Nov 9, 2017)

Unless it's unconstitutional, (I could be, I suppose?) I don't see how anything will make a difference. Comcast is the monopoly in most American cities. Such a garbage company, with such an iron fist over the market could probably enact it tomorrow and no one could do a thing about it. I'm shocked, (yet grateful) it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## ItsKipz (Nov 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Unless it's unconstitutional, (I could be, I suppose?) I don't see how anything will make a difference. Comcast is the monopoly in most American cities. Such a garbage company, with such an iron fist over the market could probably enact it tomorrow and no one could do a thing about it. I'm shocked, (yet grateful) it hasn't happened yet.


It is technically against "the law" in some way (not sure, not a lawyer ) but the whole thing is that law is trying to be repealed. This whole movement is about speaking up and saying we wont stand for i


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Unless it's unconstitutional, (I could be, I suppose?) I don't see how anything will make a difference. Comcast is the monopoly in most American cities. Such a garbage company, with such an iron fist over the market could probably enact it tomorrow and no one could do a thing about it. I'm shocked, (yet grateful) it hasn't happened yet.


But what can we GBATEMP do to help?


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

The most it would affect me personally would be through my data plan with Verizon, but WiFi at the house shouldn't be affected. However iirc it has been reported that Verizon has been doing shafty stuff before with capping Netflix speeds and whatnot, so this vote is going to change them from their ways.


----------



## DaMan (Nov 9, 2017)

If moving GBATEMP to a premium tier gets rid of the riff raff I'm all for it. /s


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

DaMan said:


> If moving GBATEMP to a premium tier gets rid of the riff raff I'm all for it. /s


But I should be able to join and speak my mind premium or not


----------



## migles (Nov 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Unless it's unconstitutional, (I could be, I suppose?) I don't see how anything will make a difference. Comcast is the monopoly in most American cities. Such a garbage company, with such an iron fist over the market could probably enact it tomorrow and no one could do a thing about it. I'm shocked, (yet grateful) it hasn't happened yet.


this comment was blocked by your service provider, to read this comment you need the gold forums package that includes access to specific forums in our list
sadly gbatemp is not offered in our gold package, therefore if you want to visit gbatemp you have to create a custom subscription of 5 bucks a month for each custom website.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

migles said:


> this comment was blocked by your service provider, to read this comment you need the gold forums package that includes access to specific forums.
> sadly gbatemp is not offered in our gold package, therefore if you want to visit gbatemp you have to create a custom subscription of 5 bucks a month for each custom website.


That's bull this is why we need a new type of internet


----------



## Axido (Nov 9, 2017)

Here in Germany net neutrality is a big topic. Didn't know (but could have imagined) that it's that big of a deal in the USA as well.

Sadly, the uproar isn't enough to stop greedy companies from trying to establish those "fast lanes" for paying companies and their services.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Nov 9, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> For us USA people, it's very important, but the non-US temp users don't have much (?) reason to care.


The intent of ending Net Neutrality is completely based on business, and assuming it happens and is successful, other countries could potentially do the same.
This is a serious issue and should be treated as such by everyone regardless of country


----------



## migles (Nov 9, 2017)

heres internet neutrality being kicked in one of the countries of europe

to be clear, this is mobile phone internet packages.
you pay x for month for mobile internet, but you can add theese packages to your plan so you get unlimited data in that selection of apps\websites
this is the beginning

https://imgur.com/gallery/pJdFE


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

This mean's GBATEMP could shutdown

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thank you @migles

It gets worse. Here's the part where he defends companies spying on you without your permission: Pai is against personal privacy regulation. ABC News: Pai opposed online privacy regulations that force broadband providers to ask consumers for permission before using their data, saying they are more onerous than the requirements for internet companies like Google and Facebook. ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Pai on why he opposed the TimeWarner deal: He voted against approving Charter Communication's $67 billion takeover of Time Warner Cable... because he thought barring data caps on home internet service, amounted to government meddling in business. FCC would have made it harder for companies to cap your data usage, but he was against it. Fuck the consumer right? Sure, I think if you use more you should be charged more. But, this shows that Pai was only against the deal because it might hurt ISPs. Not because it would have meant less competition, and shittier service for the consumer. ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- tl;dr New FCC chairman wants to fuck with our Pornhub connection speed, and spy on us. (kinda joking kinda serious with the tl;dr)


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 9, 2017)

migles said:


> heres internet neutrality being kicked in one of the countries of europe
> 
> to be clear, this is mobile phone internet packages.
> you pay x for month for mobile internet, but you can add theese packages to your plan so you get unlimited data in that selection of apps\websites
> this is the beginning


Net neutrality is protected by EU law and applies to all EU countries. Zero rating, which is the exclusion of certain services from data packages, is one of the only exemptions from the law. 
Yes, it is not fair for competition at all, but it isn't considered a violation of net neutrality (at least in the EU).


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 9, 2017)

These are the GBATEMP facts...


Country​Percent of Visitors​Rank in Country​


  United States38.1%​3,499​


  France5.5%​4,468​


  Japan5.1%​11,393​


  United Kingdom4.7%​4,889​


  Canada4.0%​
If all changed our sig to something like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We could have a huge impact on the gaming community and other sites like wololo.net neogaf.com se7ensins.com WE NEED YOU GBATEMP ADMINS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

its also next month


----------

